# Whats the best bait to put in a pinfish trap



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I am thinking about buying a few of the pinfish traps that are sold on here and setting them out. What does everybody else use for bait in theirs. I know pogeys will work and maybe some crabs but I was wondering if there was a secret bait that really loaded them out. Also is there any certain bottom that ya'll put them on. I know I have caught more on a sandy bottom but whats ya'lls thoughts.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

bonita without a doubt.

also make sure to check the trap before the bait is gone or they will escape.

takes about 30 minutes to an hour to load up at my dock


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I believe that Richie suggested chopped up menhaden


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We have 2 traps set on my dock on Bayou Chico. We use fish heads from the last trip. I keep them individually wrapped in my freezer, then put one in as needed. The pin fish really clean them up.

We have one "Outcast" trap and one "HotSpots" trap. They are somewhat different, but the results are about the same. They keep eating until the fish heads are gone, then they will leave the trap.

Tom


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

I like to use left over pizza or chicken bones. they love it and always have a trap full. Good luck Rick


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Fish skeletons.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Any fresh fish scraps usually work great but I'm hoping fresh mahi carcasses are the best since that is whats in ours right now.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Feel The Need I like to use left over pizza or chicken bones. they love it and always have a trap full. Good luck Rick

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What toppings work best ?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Richie's traps out fish any other pinfish trap I have used hands down! It seems that FRESH bait is key no matter what it is.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Chicken gizzards work well for us.


----------



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

OL' ROY big and chunkyworks good. If your bait cage is to small just put it in a mesh bag. No nasty smelling clean up

after use.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Matt Mcleod Richie's traps out fish any other pinfish trap I have used hands down! It seems that FRESH bait is key no matter what it is.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

So many have told me. 

I am ordering two of the smaller ones from him.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys. Gonna get me some and set them out when I get home. Keep the ideas coming. I like the pizza bait. Must be the anchovies. :sick


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

> *oldflathead (5/28/2009)*We have 2 traps set on my dock on Bayou Chico. We use fish heads from the last trip. I keep them individually wrapped in my freezer, then put one in as needed. The pin fish really clean them up.
> 
> We have one "Outcast" trap and one "HotSpots" trap. They are somewhat different, but the results are about the same. They keep eating until the fish heads are gone, then they will leave the trap.
> 
> Tom


2nd What Tom said.Works great and is economical.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

canned mackerel from Barnes works great if you don't have scraps. It's very cheap. Just punch a couple of holes in he can.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have Richie's trap as well and agree it works better than others I have had in the past. Cigar minnows work well too


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I ordered two this morning. I will set them out with some of the ideas that you all came up with and let you know what worked the best. I was thinking about canned cat food and putting some holes in it and letting it sit.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (5/28/2009)*Richie's traps out fish any other pinfish trap I have used hands down! It seems that FRESH bait is key no matter what it is.


Richie's traps are the best. I have one and always used scraps frozen from the last trip. I could drop that thing in and have bait for the day in about a half hour.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

In a previous thread someone had mentioned "any bait that leaves a slick". I happened to have a OLD bag of sliced pepperoni and threw it in there. After a short soak, (Been wanting to say that!:letsdrink) all the pepperoni was gone!!!! Pinfish love Italian??? When baiting, I always throw in some peeperoni slices for Ju Ju. :clap

Tuna Pop, let me know how the Mahi works out because I prepped Mahi skelatons for my traps.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I just wanted to tell everyone how nice it was to deal with Richie. He was really accomodating and I would definetly recommend dealing with him. I really appreciate it. 

Another thing. What type of bottom do yall put the traps on. Is there a certain type of structure of certain types of places that you may put them. I am in Mobile so I wont be taking your spots but I am trying to figure out some areas around my house that will get the best results since I already got the best bait ideas. Do yall catch any other types of bait like crokers or anything like that or is it strictly pinfish.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

How much does Richie get for traps??


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

How much does Richie get for traps??


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Put a can and a half of sardines in a pantyhose with some small holes in it. Put the rest of the can in the bait holder. The pantyhose keeps all the bait from getting eaten and a continuous oil slick. You'll fill the trap beyond full.


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

I use squid and the pin fish seem to love it.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *ReelDuel (5/28/2009)*How much does Richie get for traps??




I'm not sure what he is charging these days but they are worth every penny. These traps catch fish.


----------

